

iPhone Home Button – Hidden Gestures? - abronbibly

I upgraded my iPhone 6 to iOS 8.1 and noticed my home buttom has a new gesture. If you put your finger on the outer edge of the home button and run your finger in a circular motion, this makes the home screen icons or any app screen slide down to open a blank space on top. Is this for new gestures coming to the home button?
======
cjantz
It's the soft double tap gesture apple introduced because of the huge screen.
This way you can use navigation panel elements without moving your hand that
much and it's less likely that you drop your phone.

------
zeddotes
You can double-tap the button to make everything 'scroll' down. This makes it
easier for the user to get to those hard-to-reach top areas of the phone using
one hand.

